# 10 gallon crock



## Boyd (Apr 14, 2010)

Come onto a 10 gallon Blue Crown stoneware crock at an estate sale in perfect condition and with the stone ware lid. $100.00. Had it looked at and was told I stole it. Stealing is somtimes good. 

Wondering if I can make some wine in it like grandmother used to do.

Got to try it. Won't be the first or last dumb thing I ever did if it doesn't turn out.


----------



## robie (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't know about today, but a few years ago, big concrete vats where utilized for fermentation by large wineries. So, I don't know why you couldn't use your crock. It might be a challenge to keep the taste of a previous fermentation out of a new one, but it could be done.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 15, 2010)

As long as the glaze is intact and no cracks are in the crock you should be golden.


----------



## Woodbee (Apr 18, 2010)

Indeed use it. I have a 6 gallon Red Wing crock that I always use as a primary. As mentioned above make sure that there are no cracks or chips in the glaze.
Brad


----------

